# Lake Mac Sunday Morning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All,
Going to give the flats around the swansea boat ramp a go again. Tide isn't perfect but hopefully will be ok, If its to low I will work the edge for flatties and troll a lure around.

End of lake rd around 6.30 to 7

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Best of luck Dave.

Sorry I can't make it. black Ant and I are giving Glenbawn a go Monday

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

What time monday Rod I might be able to make it up :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------

